
Ask HN: What are good resources to learn about distributed systems? - jayparth
I am trying to understand systems like Flink and Spark from the ground-up. I know two years of CS material from University. Any suggested courses or readings?
======
qohen
_Distributed Systems for Fun and Profit_ is a free ebook available in various
formats:

[http://book.mixu.net/distsys/](http://book.mixu.net/distsys/)

------
srijanshetty
This is probably the most authoritative list I've seen:

[https://www.the-paper-
trail.org/post/2014-08-09-distributed-...](https://www.the-paper-
trail.org/post/2014-08-09-distributed-systems-theory-for-the-distributed-
systems-engineer/)

------
TobbenTM
While not directly about distributed systems, Designing Data-Intensive
Applications explains much of the context for why we'd want them, and some
examples of them: [https://dataintensive.net/](https://dataintensive.net/)

